# Bumblebee error: xauth:  file list does not exist

## mrfabiolo

Ho seguito le istruzioni dal sito ufficiale:

```
emerge bumblebee

After installation completes, add yourself to the "bumblebee" group to enable use of the optirun command. You will have to re-login for group changes to take effect.
```

Ma quando do il comando "/etc/init.d/bumblebee start" ottengo questo output:

```
 * Starting VirtualGL ...

xauth:  file list does not exist
```

----------

## sabayonino

come da output , aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo "bumblebee"

```
# gpasswd -a <tuo_utente> bumblebee
```

----------

## mrfabiolo

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> come da output , aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo "bumblebee"
> 
> ```
> # gpasswd -a <tuo_utente> bumblebee
> ```
> ...

 

Si si, già fatto.

guarda qui:

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ groups mrlogick

wheel audio cdrom video usb users portage plugdev bumblebee mrlogick
```

Ma il problema rimane

----------

## loxdegio

Dopo riavvio o logout è sempre lo stesso? Chiedo perché per rendere effettiva l'appartenenza a un gruppo viene sempre consigliata una di queste due azioni

----------

## mrfabiolo

Si si, ormai ho già riavviato qualche volta. Ma leggendo un po' in giro mi pare che deve centrare in qualche modo la variabile $XAUTHORITY, poi vedo che modificano /etc/conf.d/vgl ... Solo che non so nemmeno cosa siano queste robe.

----------

